# Forgotten Jeep.



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Had a 1/64 Jeep that had gotten damaged beyond repair, so I damaged it some more. I like doing these. Still could use some more touch up.


----------



## butch101 (Jun 27, 2006)

nice job !!! I love it.


Butch


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Pretty cool!


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Good job! I like it.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Great job Bob. What do you use for water?

Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great job! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Brucebwb (Dec 7, 2010)

Well done!!!!


----------

